# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  شروني يريد أن يحول اهتمامكم عن مباريات النقعة

## احمر واصفر

*ماذا يقصد بتصريحاته ان الفيفا سوف يبت في موضوع الوك  خلال ساعات

فكروا شوية يا ناس بقينا مضحكة ....الوقت مناسب لمثل هذه التصريحات حتي ننصرف عن الاهم وهو التصدي لهم ولمخطط الايقاع بالزعيم..
أصبحنا ما نسوي أي شي....ومازال التسيير يبحث الأعذار للاتحاد
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*معلوم للجميع ان كل اعضاء الاتحاد ضد كيان الزعيم الا الا اعضاء مجلس التسيير المريخى
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*هذه مصائب التعيين...
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*لو الجمهور داير يغير مجلس التسيير قادر لكن وين البديل كل زول مقتدر اعتذز والبقيه سا فرت انت مشكلتك ما فى زول اتقدم كلهم اتخازلوا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

لو الجمهور داير يغير مجلس التسيير قادر لكن وين البديل كل زول مقتدر اعتذز والبقيه سا فرت انت مشكلتك ما فى زول اتقدم كلهم اتخازلوا 






كلام سليم جدا
وكتر خيرهم الشالو الشيلة الرفضها الباقين
*

----------

